# Pentatonic excercise



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a nice exercise. Try it to opposite way too!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great exercise. thx.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is this a test to see who was paying attention last time Robert?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh sorry I already posted it! Dang, I forgot. Should I delete this thread then?


----------

